# 19 November Googong Trip



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Paff and Red

thought I would open up this post to discuss the Googong trip on the 19th. I am going to pencil it in and I am confident of a leave pass. has there been any thought as to time of day?

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Leigh, for me the 8am start would be best, I usally need to be home by noon as my wife likes to get out while the boy sleeps. Paff, what suits you?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooohhhhh...... awesome 8)

8am start id say, I will bring Claire along or invite a friend to join me onboard ( but im sure Claire will be keen! ) or i may even go solo but one thing is i will be there with bells on... a 4hr yak would be sweet!

I have to go to my store on Sunday afternoons to help set up for the week, makes the working days so much easier ( Coffee Shop ), but anytime you wanna throw a BBQ im keen as mate... could do dinner anyway?

I dont have a valid NSW fishing license atm ( ours both expired yesterday! ) but will pick one up this weekend, Claire and i fished from the banks early winter this year a few times for zilch, now is the time to clock up some more Goldens and the reports have been favourable 

Anyone else we can con into going?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> What do you reckon Ash, would the wife be interested in a similar option?
> 
> Red.


After checking with the wife she reminded my that we only have one car, she and Andy are not too keen to hang around Googong from 8am till luynch time.

Hey paff, which coffee shop do you own? I love a good coffee!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooo ok, maybe ill get some on Claire's credit card!

We have only got one car and one drivers license ( I dont drive for some reason that constantly escapes me :? ) so worse case scenario for me is being dropped out with Claire returning for a Lunch affair or w/e... ill be down for w/e, w/e is cool


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS8IwhcAAA9fgAASQIEAAKNCMAA37dygIABA1Mo0nkyTT9KbQHihjAAAAAEMTug+ELr12mG+6y8Yw0VtBCCE5DzOaSgrnRk+7VmkQHys+ya0OVATPGtj5Vnjf/KohMh6LuSKcKEgXhGELg==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pretty wide Red, 76cm's according to the specs, takes up the bars on the liberty no worries, I also live in Giralang, not sure how that places me for a lift?

I have no worries meeting you guys out there for a paddle though, leah has given me a leave pass with the car for the morning.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZtrQIcAACrfgAASUIfrggGEFAo/7/+gMADDaGqeQm0jSaBkM0ExGCaEUxGI00yMgAAAaBppTymo9TIbU0GgAyGj1BAUooZVwlYNRreTOMDN1w24YHyO0Wg+Ch6ZxiMuSaIjoXfmpNJ5fmxk+d7fV+BTm6EzYmlLWu1YsnPeBWwU1lamqqKSkHaCKLDvjqxu+RGj4RvSzggo8enYOo2Wpfs9qBOQEtKZEM1WNUhNsR3hrqfYnAqtbpoYypgCWtjGzIamgg8AEjcZIKxKg8ImLIHLmEYlazjhApLxCQ00DwRAxhRlSDBXco1Fp/CkK43Aj+LuSKcKEhNtaBDg


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sunday forecast - Fine, sunny. Min 8 Max 26

Chance of a frost on Thursday! brrr.....

Cant wait to get away from the Redfin, todays effort = very small!
( Taken on a Halco Poltergiest almost bigger than itself! )










Bring on Sunday...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Paff

Well you went better than I.......LBG Mid arvo, river mouth to the molonglo, few fish on the sounder, no bites......

Bring on Sunday!

Leigh, will just be me comming Sunday, where should I meet you guys? I have never been to googong before!

Ash


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> 155cm total with both yaks. The Forester has around 130cm of roof rack space at a guess, so probably barely do-able, with some creative strapping and some padding. Let me know if you'd like to give it a go - .


Those combined beam figures are not at the racks Red.

When I have both yaks on top, at midships I have gunwales overhanging the van edge, however at the racks [mine are 135cms] I have space at both ends to use my straps because of the tapered hulls .

Between the boats a section of rubber exercise mat protects the load from rubbing


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay, I can see how to get there.

Left a message for you Leigh in your trip report from the South coast, about your GPS mapping abilities, want to know if you have a GPS, or do you have a conservative guess about your route?

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Nah, I pretty-much guestimate, based on landmark sightings. Google earth allows me to twist and turn the landscape around (and even shows mountains in 3d), which helps me remember.
> 
> I've used a GPS and computer in combination before, for security-related wireless wardriving scans, and found it to be a very cool toy.
> If I ever find a nice hard-to-locate fish-producing reef on the south coast, I reckon it might be worth plonking some money down for one though - at the moment, I can get by with just dead-reckoning.
> ...


Thanks, you might have saved me some $$$, still thinking of one of the cheaper handheld GPS, some I have looked add you need to buy maps to add on etc etc......might start up a new thread about this......


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Be a good idea to do some lengthy research before you buy one Ash,
I cant speak for all brands but my old man has a garmin 76s and can even scan upwards ( Just in case you like to plane above the surface! ) and it has basic coast maps, buoys and the like built in and updateable at about $100 a map ( Still only showing the area of the coastal map you purchase ).

But for for $200 more ( $500 approx ) you can get one with all maps built in including all in-land lakes, rivers... everything!

Red : Claires comming as far as i know, cars getting serviced on Friday this week so should be running better than ever, she is a good little car!
The boat ramp Ash is basically were the carpark to the foreshores walk is located, speaking of carparks DO NOT leave anything valuable in your car... Some break and enters on peoples vehicles have occured over the past few years or so, bloody Mexicans south of the border! :twisted:

What else to discuss....hmmmm, Lure selection? ( Spinnerbaits / Jackalls / Pakrats? )

Muhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> But for for $200 more ( $500 approx ) you can get one with all maps built in including all in-land lakes, rivers... everything!


Yeah, in-land........you don't happen to know the model/make of that one?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Licences purchsed online last week, new lures and braid... this should be fun!

Thanks for the tips and links, lure selection will be similar with some Heavy 1/2 & 3/4 spinners, Jackalls, Extractor, Storm Hot n Tot's & Wiggle warts... be great to get to use the Predatek Boomerang ( Loads of lures i dont dare use at LBG! ) and if all else fails the mighty Pakrats!

Ash - This one seems to be the best i could find online, it has all the features i could ever wish for anyway... which is usually a lot! ( Looking into purchasing one myself )
http://www.gme.net.au/garmin/gpsmap76s.php

I want another Yella badly! :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yep definately towards and into Bradleys inlet, often see the people trolling to and along the edge... seeing someone on Googong with a Hobie many months ago was all the inspiration i needed to get one, this will be a triumphant goal for me


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

hmmm yes lures, what to use, I think I will troll with the 5m poltergist (big fella) and cast at snags with spinner bait.........in the tackle box I will have some 3" black, silver sp's and some other various depth hard bodies (just $3 specials)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ6HkH0AACtfgAASYeX2koCgGAA//9/gMAD6RiKelN6pp6nqeozR6gRp6anqeiMm0hgZBkABiNBkMgMGp6EIp+TVNhAGUYmmmE9BDp21s7pLticumI6r35FK2T128fsC8louQ1VPj18GIjFzoFdfTUmcedu2L3v9ggWoM1ybwYXbEOAWjcRNfpLMkgNHlagsAZGiQu8YfhlvXEd6ET0RZszkzpMagrUqqAUpNkBA01fYWK8oCbkTd5w+A2ZyubgL3khaXq6NOFsPNwwGVcQN5eSZgmDxp+Sgho10sznXttfEi2cks2FSKFKYTZjox73hRIyCku1RkHzcLLs2WxHp62INzOPG+aNou5IpwoSAdDyD6A==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Getting excited now, got two scotty rod holders delivered today and I got my environet for the yak too! will install the holders tonight......yak is now where i want it to be! so this puts the pressure on now to find some fish!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hows about that snow eh?

None of that on Sunday please :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVKaIqcAAB/fgEgSYLcQqAEiGCA//9/wMAC6aGpkp+RCNqbSMmmgA0bUyYimJoyYmgDQAABoIhPU9QAA0AGgNABATAc4Qk+04cCMAQ+srg93E2xEnLpVCEuoE4qQSAbWqO4ypQR+wo2qaM5FfYLyY3CEGypwUd9a6qzD2OBGPzxvqQj85DGyaiUzc4snbKKZ4hcnVczrnGz/wtg5LYg3kcQFkEDCJY6ByoGcT3hI9xqUUhUgNAAZ9rfkmfAwLXKmgu5IpwoSClNEVOA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright, getting excited now! Sunday 8am at the boat launch spot, you both still right to make it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Alright, getting excited now! Sunday 8am at the boat launch spot, you both still right to make it?


Yep, bloody oath!

Glad Brad is comming, im sure this will be an event to remember after i troll up a few Yellas, a Trout and some XO size Redfin! ( If these things happen i will be one happy fellow! ).

Those paddle charts look ideal, I guess it depends where we go and the weather conditions but when are people departing the Dam?... I could stay there all day but im sure my better half would get grumpy. :x

Parents dropping in on Sunday night for dinner so need to be home by 6pm but im sure the plan is to hopefully remain till lunchtime, then what?

International Triathalon this weekend on LBG but may go try the Molongolo Reach ( or even try Tuggeranong ) on Saturday to ease my pain before we hit the road for Googong early Sunday morning. :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

W00t sounds like a plan... lunch it is 

We have some cooler bags and could pack some drinks like powerade, juices, water, coke... if Kylie brings some food we could supply some money mate... sausages, bread... w/e!

Oooo carp, gliding along the surface like a shark before it dashed to the reeds? Do you launch from the ramp at Greenway? Busted off on 4lb, 6lb... ?

Many questions master!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenixLaunch from just up [URL=http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=-35.398627 said:


> here[/URL], since it's only about 5 mins walk from my place along the path. There's a nice easy 'slide' into the water from the grass.
> Red.


Hi Leigh, your lucky! great location! buy near there casue of the yak?

Check this map http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=547739

Good trolling route for cod, and yellow belly, in good condtions......so I have been told! might have to venture that way myself to check it out.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT7aciMAADFfgAASYKcAEACjWYA//9+gMAD1VBqekIxNBppGEAaaMg1MJoTUyNqYmgaBpk0MNDJkDIxBiZNDTBAPigyPGE81d291hdtBR9SzPuQhoyeZRJIwNiuKTqqditkCeNtfVVpg4C5JwZLKEno35bGnEjoQhxKuYOudi23sOeRp9UI4HRuHIEdpCgUQV6vhKdVCcpbMzGaaLTXXOhZc1229s7DNyuA/AkhW5HcX/oY8nNCTvNH2BN4wwIL1DTTHVREherKGuIHuZzcXCt8nEJMgbEb9lTyoAriBY9cWXYMrRyzsXm+VdGAfnFHKVWQAVO4k9raUCklVhY3+LuSKcKEgfbTkRg==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome trip, thanks for comming and inviting Claire & I....

How about that Boaties report on a 40 min fight with a Cod, all that time and effort to be busted off and towed around in circles! <sigh>

Claire has been crowned Perch Queen of Canberra!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Ash - This one seems to be the best i could find online, it has all the features i could ever wish for anyway... which is usually a lot! ( Looking into purchasing one myself )
> http://www.gme.net.au/garmin/gpsmap76s.php


Hey Derek, thanks for the company yesterday, but yeah had to chat while being occupied chasing fish abround a big lake! I also found where your coffee shop is, shall pop in soon and say g'day!

The link above doesn't have a price? any idea how much that unit is? I found a magellan GPS that has a base map of Aust, infact the description is very similar to the Garmin you like.......I got mine for $360 and is being posted to me right now.....once I get it we can meet up on LBG and we can check it out.

Ash


----------

